# How do you mentally prepare to take first and right step?



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

I know what the right thing is to do. Yet, I feel like a child in trying to get there. I have done this self talk of taking positives and then finding negatives to smash them for so long...I honestly think I've mentally made myself feel I am not capable or maybe even worthy of making a decision to persue happiness within.

I've become my husband in many ways and I do not like it one bit. Our daughter is doing same. She cannot play a game withouth crying, getting upset if she does not win. I feel I have failed her in teaching her how to enjoy life. And she's only 7. She is constantly saying she cannot do something, even made comment to me other day crying that she never does anything right. H said she got upset playing wii with him because she lost. Supposedly he tried talking to her calmly, yet I fear that's not how it went. I flat out told him even it's a behavior she has learned from us. He's a perfectionist and I gurantee she see's that with things that have happend between them in the past. I don't put 100% blame on him, as I've allowed it to go on over years. Hence, why I feel I've failed her and I know and need to make it right.

So, besides seeing a lawyer, any advise on the personal, mental aspect? My ideal situation, (probably fantasy) is for us to be able to cohabitate as parents until financially we have things striaghtend out. Not sure ideal. He's very vindictive, majorly depressed and refuses medication. 

I've become so comfortable finding it easier to be unhappy and complacent, that I truly lost how to be confident in making a decision. A decision that I know is right. 

Is there such thing as mentally preparing? Sorry...maybe I'm just that stupid to the whole thing.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

The only way you will be able to cohabitate as parents until you are financially able to part is to not tell him anything until you are at that point where you are financially ready. 

There really isn't any way to prepare for this mentally. You just have to decide you're going to do it and then do it. That's all you can really do.


----------

